# Needing help



## Emilysmama (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm 20 years old and just found out that I have IBS-D I've been having problems ever since I had my daughter 2 1/2 years ago and just now got around to finding out I'm so tired of never being able to go anywhere or do anything my daughters to young to understand why I can't take her places like the park I feel like such a crappy mother and my husband just doesn't seem to understand how bad it is he thinks it's all in my head I just feel like such a failure it's takes all I have just to make it to work and I only live 10 mins away I can't even do my own grocery shopping I have to give my money and list to my mom because I can't make it to the store I just need some help as to how to cope and I can't talk to anyone because I'm not good at expressing myself and I hate crying in front of people and anytime it's brought up that's what happens


----------



## glennn (Apr 20, 2012)

Emilysmama - I had the same complaint, and have just posted this reply on another thread:Well. I joined just now, because I wanted to say that I (OK - fingers crossed) seem to have been cured, also after many years (20) with this complaint. I had an improvement in the condition about two years ago, when I discovered "intestaid". It's expensive, but made a big difference to me. But in case you think it's just an advert for that, trust me it's not. That helped, but I had recurrences. My big breakthrough was when I discovered these little machines that give you electric shocks through pads. I spent over £100 on mine, but you can get them for much less on e-bay. Put in "tens massager", and there's one for about fifteen pounds (twenty dollars?). You attach the pads not on your stomach but higher, just onto your rib cage either side, with the other pads on your back in the same place. It works in a similar way to acupuncture. I'd tried everything but damn me if this didn't work. I've been largely free of symptoms for about six months now. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

juhdskfjhkdjfhkjhkj


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

. double post.


----------

